# FS: 90 gallon tank with false rock wall - SOLD



## piusma (Apr 29, 2010)

Just bought a new car and I can't store this in my garage anymore. This was my last display tank before I upgraded to a 180 gallon tank. I was the original owner of this tank and I wanted something more than just plain glass background.

Centre overflow with 2 x 1 inch bulkheads
Concrete false wall coated with clear epoxy.

Cost of material to build the wall was over $150 and had to cure the rocks for 3 months before I added livestock. This tank was my sps tank for 9 months before I upgraded. Not suitable to add livestock right away, you'll need to cure the rocks for at least a month or two before you should add anything. Not suitable for first time saltwater tank owners.

To avoid world war III breaks out in my family I'll let this go for a really good deal. $150 for the tank, completely washed this morning.. Dimensions are 48" wide x 18" deep x 24" tall

New Price $125 for tank and stand.

*Final attempt to free up my garage, $100 for the tank and stand!*

here's some pictures.

Tank









Rock shelves for clams









overflows










To sweeten the deal, if you pick up this weekend, I'll throw in the stand.










Really just wanted to get this out of the house over the weekend, not wanting to hold anything please. PM preferred.

Steven


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

were u located??


----------



## Da_vinci (May 7, 2011)

Can i see it first?


----------



## piusma (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, we can arrange a time for you to come see it.

Steven


----------



## Da_vinci (May 7, 2011)

When & where can i see it?

Vince


----------



## piusma (Apr 29, 2010)

Sent contact info through PM


----------



## piusma (Apr 29, 2010)

New Price!!


----------



## Da_vinci (May 7, 2011)

Are u available tomorrow?


----------



## piusma (Apr 29, 2010)

Yup, from 4-7 pm I should be home coz kids needs to take naps tomorrow. And should be home after 9:30pm as well.

Steven


----------



## Da_vinci (May 7, 2011)

Can i come see it at 430 tomorrow?


----------



## piusma (Apr 29, 2010)

Sure, you have less than 10 post right now and I'm not sure if you have received my PM. Did you ever got my phone number?


----------



## piusma (Apr 29, 2010)

SOLD to a great buyer!


----------

